# BIIIIIG Virus prob with Win7



## TheLetterD (Nov 9, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!
Hi....
I recently installed Win7 ultimate on my pc.
1.A large no of files in system32 folder are infected by viruses:"win32/tantoes.j & win32/heur"
last time i deleted them vista crashed <DUHH!!!>And never started again<R.I.P Vista>........i use Avg 8.5 anti-virus
2.wen ever i launch an app. or a soft. installation it says*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/G:\Pictures\digit.png
"Windows cannot verify the digital signature for this file.A recent hardware or soft ware change might have installe.....<BLAH..BLAH..Blah>or this could be a maliculous program"


PLSPLSPLSPSLSPLSPLSPLSPSLPL Help me.....
god bless the person who solves my problem.......and i promise i will reply to their problems as well.........cry:


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2009)

Please scan ur PC with Avira/Kaspersky AV.
B4 scanning, update them and while scan be offline.
Later scan with Adware and Malwarebyte's Antimalware.

That will clean you up to some extent.

Do u browse/connect to Internet without any AV/firewall in ur PC?


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 9, 2009)

Well dude i use avg8.5 but it deleted the files in sys32 and vista crashed....wont it happen wid other antiviruses u mentioned??

<btw r u on Facebook?>


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2009)

Deleting files in Sys32 folder is risky.
Again, if system files are corrupt/infected, crashing Win7 is a matter of time.

Though, u can try repairing/clean the files rather deleting them by those AVs.

Try this(scan and repair) from safe mode (Win7 has safe mode right?)


<yes, I'm on facebook, but I very rarely visit my account there>


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 9, 2009)

(Win7 has safe mode right?): i dunno ....only been using it fr2-3 days

Though, u can try repairing/clean the files rather deleting them by those AVs.:cool so win7 wont crash or any other prob right?

<yes, I'm on facebook, but I very rarely visit my account there>:cool...if u strt visitin me FB add me as a frnd<email...dipesh.chhabra@gmail.com>
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
any ways tanx a lot....
<any sol fr my 2nd prob?>
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
any ways tanx a lot....
<any sol fr my 2nd prob?>


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2009)

dipesh9thgrade said:


> i dunno ....only been using it fr2-3 days


Even I don't know as I'm not on Win7 yet. 
Then u have to find it out urself.



> cool so win7 wont crash or any other prob right?


If it is repaired, it won't crash. But u never know, they may (or may not) stop working.
I just don't believe viruses.



> cool...if u strt visitin me FB add me as a frnd<email...dipesh*[dot]*chhabra@gmail.com>


ok...and don't give out ur mail id like that. U may be spammed heavily.


> any ways tanx a lot....
> <any sol fr my 2nd prob?>


That may be due to the viruses...the files are corrupt.
Clean ur system and remove those s/w and re-install again.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 9, 2009)

hey man i heard that win 7 was safe from the previous ones. whats this VIRUS !!!!
SHAME ON MICROSOFT


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^Nothing can guard against user error. No point blaming M$ for every infection on Earth.


----------



## y2j826 (Nov 9, 2009)

Windows 7 is safer then any other Windows operating system, but still its 'Windows' so there are always viruses for that open hole.


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 9, 2009)

Especially for those who install pirated windows/pirated software are inviting trouble for themselves...


----------



## dreams (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ I deny, ppl can use pirated software but the only thing is the right AV or firewall. My Lappy has Win 7 and I am connected to Inet all 24 hours. But have all 3 protections. Malwarebytes, Win 7 Firewall, MSSE. I get virus/trojan warnings on the keygesn I d/l 

Use your computer wisely.


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

I use only AVG Free 8.5 since a long time now. My PC was last infected on around October 07. Since then XP/Vista/7 none have been infected.


----------



## chesss (Nov 9, 2009)

> Windows 7 is safer then any other Windows operating system,


actually at default UAC settings vista is safer than 7 (most probably)


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 9, 2009)

sakumar79 said:


> Especially for those who install pirated windows/pirated software are inviting trouble for themselves...



Can't completely agree. There are some places which can be called as Trusted Pirated Zones


----------



## chesss (Nov 9, 2009)

> Especially for those who install pirated windows/pirated software are inviting trouble for themselves


 one can check the md5 of windows iso ..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey dipesh9thgrade R u using pirated Win 7???

Luks like downloaded from torrent....!! 

Many of my friends using Win7......and its working fine and better than its predecesors.

May b u downloaded from wrong torrent......!! Check the reviews about it thr.....!!

Well buy original Win 7 and I'm sure this type of prblms wont b thr.....!!

Are other partitions completely clean??

Check them from other OS(XP/Vista if u have)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> I use only AVG Free 8.5 since a long time now. My PC was last infected on around October 07. Since then XP/Vista/7 none have been infected.



Completely agree.....

Me also when started using AVG 8.5 with Comodo Firewall my PC hav never been infected.

I also scan using Malwarebytes and Combofix in monthly basis.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 9, 2009)

i use avast and got no infection.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

well 2 cases i can see
1) ur pc was infected before installing win7
2)the copy u downloaded was infected by the virus
probably its the case 1
so try first removing the virus as told by many above
and then installing fresh copy of windows and then again re-scanning before installing anything else
if the prob. persists u might just have to format ur hdd
anyways i prefer using avast because it has a on-boot scanner which can remove almost any virus at boot-up so its not a problem of the virus not being able to delete or moving to chest
anyways, In the 2nd case try
downloading a virus free copy (read comments on sites before downloading)
or purchase a legal copy
or buy from a cyber cafe (yes, they too give guarantee)


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2009)

Guys, why are we even discussing on Pirated S/W.

If his OS is pirated then no candy for him.
And brace urselves from discussing on that topic...

If the conversation on Pirated s/w continues, I'm going to report this thread.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

^^Ya he's rite

Well do u hav ny XP???

Use ur current AV(i.e. AVG) to scan whole computer and see if it detects any virus from XP.

If not then ur other drive and PC is clean the the Win 7 copy itself is corrupt.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

relax...just chill out man...
i even wrote buy the original one....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^ 

btw I think 95% of us uses pirated sw and OS(except those who hav Lappy)


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

^+1 yeah i agree because almost 99% of the Indian population would feed their family for 2 months with the same price they would pay for an original copy of windows


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 9, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> ^+1 yeah i agree because almost 99% of the Indian population would feed their family for 2 months with the same price they would pay for an original copy of windows


IMO, those who use windows (which connects to them having a PC) won't be requiring to save money for feeding their children.

If they can afford a PC, they should be able to afford the s/w they are going to use.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^Ya

But every1 think y they shud buy original copy while they can get it for free(not free actually....internet and electric bill is thr)


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

ok bro... u win happy i dont wanna get into this piracy vs. india discussion again.... so just chill up...
but u cant deny the fact that the pirators are much more in strength in this country then the original owners


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^^Nyway u r rite we r moving 4m the point.

I think the copy of Win 7 he downloaded contains virus itself.....!! 

Dude.......I cant suggest u pirating here(@ digit at least) 

So buy a original copy and ur problems will automatically get solved....!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^You are talking about home PC's. Mostly industries use original s/w.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^^ Hehhehehhhe.....


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah krow we are talking about home pc
we dont have money like industry owners to buy just a key for 6-7k


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^^ Are yaar no......he's saying tat may industries also use pirated sw and we r talking about home PC's


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 9, 2009)

lolz....very true...i wonder how many companies might actually be using original windows in India


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

^I understand that sentiment. Well, linux is for people like us.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

Ya.....u r absolutely right.

Nowadays I'm trying to completely move to Linux. Fedora is gr8...!! Just Awesum...!!

But for gaming and some specific app I use XP and will recently move to Win 7.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

Gaming... Games should be ported to linux as well.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

It'll take years.......

I think this wont happen ever.

Coz games doesn't comes for free and wont b ever.....!!!

And Linux wont support paid games(I think)

Correct me if I'm wrong.....

Ohhhh......I've a query here.......Can ny1 build liinux app which is paid/licensenced???


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

^Definitely they can build a linux app which is paid. WinRAR has a paid linux build IIRC.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I
> And Linux wont support paid games(I think)


Why not?
If the noble persons behind it are removed, people may turn to profit making business.
Again, they may release patches which will enable a particular game to run in Linux and u have to pay for it.
Like, NFS Shift (Patch1)
Batman(Patch2)
etc...




> Ohhhh......I've a query here.......Can ny1 build liinux app which is paid/licensenced???


U might not know, but there are actually Linux versions for which u have to pay.
Suse
RedHat 
Are two I know.
We use RedHat in our office.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

but linux is not the right platform for games...
developers themselves dont even jump to games for linux category


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 10, 2009)

No OS is idiot proof, clicking on shady media players , exe links and the worst allowing them to install on your system wont keep you from all this pain.
I don't use a antivir (i have never).


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 10, 2009)

sakumar79 said:


> Especially for those who install pirated windows/pirated software are inviting trouble for themselves...


 why is that sakumar? i use cracked win7<ultimate ed.> and nothing is disabled nor M.S. can detect i use a pir8ed version< HAHA SUKERZ>
and yes im dissapointed with win7 security too
allthough speed is almost as good as X.p
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


rhitwick said:


> Guys, why are we even discussing on Pirated S/W.
> 
> If his OS is pirated then no candy for him.
> And brace urselves from discussing on that topic...
> ...


 Sorry rhiwick
<TO ALL>ppl stop discussing benifits of piracy...
lets make this thread sticky and discuss why its wrong <or we can just talk abt virus probs in win 7>


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> but linux is not the right platform for games...
> developers themselves dont even jump to games for linux category


Google Urban Terror.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 10, 2009)

dipesh9thgrade said:


> M.S. can detect i use a pir8ed version< HAHA SUKERZ>



Then you should stop using an OS from suckerz.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

dipesh9thgrade said:


> Sorry rhiwick
> <TO ALL>ppl stop discussing benifits of piracy...
> lets make this thread sticky and discuss why its wrong <or we can just talk abt virus probs in win 7>


We have already said that Win7 is not wrong if users make errors. If you didn't read, then 



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> No OS is idiot proof.


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 10, 2009)

ok ok no heated arguments.... M.S are not 'SUKERZ'.....Win7 is GR8<btw i read them> ......AND i got the viruses due to Torrent download of Archies comics wen i had Original Vista<Repeat ORIGINAL> and it executed on its own<THEREFORE DIPESH9TH GRADE IS NOT AN IDIOT>


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> but linux is not the right platform for games...
> developers themselves dont even jump to games for linux category



Counter Strike, Urban Terror, Quake Series etc are few games which are available for Linux. By using WINE you can run most of the windows games under linux.


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 10, 2009)

i even checked comments of the torrent it didnt say abt any virus also avg8.5 detected it but coudnt delete it until i updated it to 9.0 but until den it waz too late ....all sys32 files had been infected


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 10, 2009)

dipesh9thgrade said:


> i even checked comments of the torrent it didnt say abt any virus also avg8.5 detected it but coudnt delete it until i updated it to 9.0 but until den it waz too late ....all sys32 files had been infected


So is the problem solved , win32 heur also called as virut  56 is very dangerous virus and wont go with regular anti virus software like avg or kaspersky . It affects all the exe files and makes your system unstable . It also uses your net connection to spread spam !!
 I was also infected by this virus through limewire and even formatting and reinstalling windows xp didnt solve the problem since other partitions also got infected . To remove this you must download the virut removal tool , Dr webs cure it , super anti spyware remover and run them all one by one in safe mode without connecting to the net .
Check in the task manager if there are any funny programs running like reader_s.exe etc , if yes then you would have to download and run some other virut removal tools .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

Thnx rhitwick and Krow. I know about Red Hat and other paid linux but forgot....!!


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Counter Strike, Urban Terror, Quake Series etc are few games which are available for Linux. By using WINE you can run most of the windows games under linux.



whats WINE and how can we make windows game work on linux through it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey I've installed Wine in Fedora. Buy how to use it???

Plz suggest.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

puneetgarg said:


> whats WINE and how can we make windows game work on linux through it





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hey I've installed Wine in Fedora. Buy how to use it???
> 
> Plz suggest.




WINE(*W*ine *I*s *N*ot an *E*mulator) is a software which can run windows programs/games under Linux OS. After installing WINE, install your favourite windows app under WINE & then you can run it under Linux OS.

You can refer the official site for more information : *www.winehq.org/
Check out the application database for the games/apps currently supported by WINE.

There is also a paid option known as Cedega : *www.transgaming.com/business/cedega/6.0/

Cedega can be also used to run windows games under linux but the software is paid.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> WINE(*W*ine *I*s *N*ot an *E*mulator) is a software which can run windows programs/games under Linux OS. After installing WINE, install your favourite windows app under WINE & then you can run it under Linux OS.
> 
> You can refer the official site for more information : *www.winehq.org/
> Check out the application database for the games/apps currently supported by WINE.
> ...


hey thanks for the info bro i was surely be looking upto this the next time i install linux...


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

WINE is in fact the emulator (although its name says its not  ) for all exe files in linux. I find that apps meant for windows dont run too well when run with wine. Its worth a try, but I would not rely on it too much if I were you.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah same here
pirated or genuine we have access to XP,Vista and even 7 now then why use linux and get stuck with WINE


----------



## CA50 (Nov 10, 2009)

hi fnd can u talk on p2p here in digit??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

can we get a step by step info about how to use wine???

I've wine installed.....!! But dont know how to use it....!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> can we get a step by step info about how to use wine???
> 
> I've wine installed.....!! But dont know how to use it....!!



Now just double click to begin with the installer & install the game. Once installed start the game will start from WINE.

Read the FAQ for further info : *wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-f3515230c198befe0279d32c448d9c8da63be66f

@krow - Read the following.



> *Myth 1: "Wine is slow because it is an emulator"*
> Some people mean by that that Wine must emulate each processor instruction of the Windows application. This is plain wrong. As Wine's name says: "Wine Is Not an Emulator": Wine does not emulate the Intel x86 processor. It will thus not be as slow as Wabi which, since it is not running on a x86 Intel processor, also has to emulate the processor. Windows applications that do not make system calls will run just as fast as on Windows (no more no less).
> 
> Some people argue that since Wine introduces an extra layer above the system a Windows application will run slowly. It is true that, in theory, Windows applications that run in Wine or are recompiled with Winelib will not be able to achieve the same performance as native Unix applications. But that's theory. In practice you will find that a well written Windows application can beat a badly written Unix application at any time. The efficiency of the algorithms used by the application will have a greater impact on its performance than Wine.
> ...



*Read More*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

^^Hey thnx....!!

But Wine installed some utilities like Regedit, Notepad etc etc. What r the use of all those??? Some of utility doesn't even open up.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Hey thnx....!!
> 
> But Wine installed some utilities like Regedit, Notepad etc etc. What r the use of all those??? Some of utility doesn't even open up.



Those are just some applications provided as examples/test applications. Don't worry if they don't open as you won't be using them anyway. I didn't experience such problem though.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2009)

Okz.....!! Tats a nice info....!! Thnx......!! Will try it 2moro.....!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sure. Do report back with your experience. 
Do check WINE App Database to know the compatibility of your application : *appdb.winehq.org/


----------

